# Installed OEM rear fog light



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Two screws and 10 min later...

From..



To...





I think it makes the rear look a little classier, and visually more interesting.:thumbup:


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

nice. is there a new switch needed to use this?


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

smack_ttrs said:


> nice. is there a new switch needed to use this?



Well, yes. But I did not wire it up. I originally bought the proper switch with rear fog setting, and wiring harness. But found out that the US spec TT is not pre-wired for the rear fog (ROW R8 and TT has a plug behind the passenger tail-light). I ended up sending back the switch and harness, as I didn’t want to run wires to make it work. So it’s more for aesthetics. :screwy:


----------



## orangeroadster (Oct 17, 2012)

Where did you purchase the light from? Cost? How easy was the install? Thanks


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

orangeroadster said:


> Where did you purchase the light from? Cost? How easy was the install? Thanks



Bought from...
http://www.oemplus.com/foglight-kit-rear-p-658.html

Install was very simple since I didn't run the wiring to make it light up. Took a total of 10min on the TTRS.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I've often wondered what value this rear fog light has. How does it help a car to be seen during fog any more than the tail lights themselves? Is it significantly brighter? (If you wire it up, I mean)

And, you could have simply run the wiring to a discretely hidden switch under the dash, or perhaps in the ash tray hole that you could flip on. But WOW what a chore that would be.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

did the same thing awhile back, but wired it to the brake lights. figured it should be put to use some of the time! installing the fog switch would be a real pia for us here in north america so i skipped like you.


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

I had rear fogs on my BMW 1M, looks great on the TTRS as well! They were very useful in bad weather. They are brighter than the running lights, but not as bright as brake lights. They added just a bit to make you be able to be seen from farther back, I really liked having them.


----------



## daleCarlsbad (Mar 9, 2009)

So on the OEMplus web site....which one did you order? I also own the 2012 RS 2.5L

2.0T or 3.2L

S-Line: No or Yes

Thanks.....looks very nice.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

derek8819 said:


> I had rear fogs on my BMW 1M, looks great on the TTRS as well! They were very useful in bad weather. They are brighter than the running lights, but not as bright as brake lights. They added just a bit to make you be able to be seen from farther back, I really liked having them.



I had rear fogs on my 1M too! Just needed the Euro switch to activate them, much easier.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

daleCarlsbad said:


> So on the OEMplus web site....which one did you order? I also own the 2012 RS 2.5L
> 
> 2.0T or 3.2L
> 
> ...



It depends what route you are going. Do you want to have the fog light work? If so, you will need the Euro switch, harness, and fog light. I think OEM Plus had me select the 3.2L and S-Line. Because we dont need the rear valence. (The TTRS already has the spot for the fog light cutout)

Actually, now that I think about it...we cant even use the harness. The harness is designed for a TT that is pre-wired for the fog light. So you would have to run wires directly from the light to the switch.


----------



## orangeroadster (Oct 17, 2012)

I checked their website is that correct $130 just for the light?


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

orangeroadster said:


> I checked their website is that correct $130 just for the light?



No, cause that includes the harness. Call them, or email to get an exact quote for just the light. :thumbup:


----------



## orangeroadster (Oct 17, 2012)

thanks


----------



## daleCarlsbad (Mar 9, 2009)

Just ordered one....on back order 4-6 weeks......$150 with tax & shipping. Will hook it up to the brake lights.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Funny... I'm sure the Euro guys want our blacked out panels! Each of us just needs to find a Euro partner TT-RS with which to trade parts...


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Marty said:


> Funny... I'm sure the Euro guys want our blacked out panels! Each of us just needs to find a Euro partner TT-RS with which to trade parts...




lol. I'm all for trading headlights with the Euro boys...maybe they want the amber reflectors. 


I think there are a few success stories with trading Euro for US spec headlights in the MKIV days.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Does this fit on my 2011 A3?


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Pretarion said:


> Does this fit on my 2011 A3?




Nothing fits on that hooptie!


----------



## orangeroadster (Oct 17, 2012)

Isw it possible to get a DIY on the actual install of the light even if just a description I would really appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

311-in-337 said:


> I had rear fogs on my 1M too! Just needed the Euro switch to activate them, much easier.


Me three!! lol too funny, we have a 1m-gone-ttrs group here!


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

311, that does look awesome, changes the rear view quite a bit...I just wish there were an easy way to make it fully functional, and I'd jump on the wagon. By the way, that beauty of an exhaust your car has makes the rear of the car look that much better from afar  (I have the same exhaust)


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

orangeroadster said:


> Isw it possible to get a DIY on the actual install of the light even if just a description I would really appreciate it. Thank you



Absolutely!...

I don’t have any pictures, but can easily describe the process.

1) Look on the bottom of the rear diffuser. There will be two black plastic screws on the bottom. About a 1/4 turn will release them.

2) Then look for the silver aluminum heat shield that stops right next to the diffuser. GENTLY bend it back a bit (toward the muffler) to give you enough space to get your hand inside and behind the bumper.

3) You will then need to remove the two T20 (I believe?) screws holding in the fog light blank. After the screws are removed, a little force will be required to pop the blank out. It removes into the bumper, not out...so you can push it from the outside if you want.

4) Now you just need to install the OEM fog light with the two screws. Easy peasy...


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

TTRStud said:


> Me three!! lol too funny, we have a 1m-gone-ttrs group here!


I know! I think there are about 4 or so of us now.




TTRStud said:


> 311, that does look awesome, changes the rear view quite a bit...I just wish there were an easy way to make it fully functional, and I'd jump on the wagon. By the way, that beauty of an exhaust your car has makes the rear of the car look that much better from afar  (I have the same exhaust)


Yeah, the Borla exhaust is by far the most visually appealing exhaust for the TTRS IMO. The dual pipe symmetrical design and little machined accents really set it off. It’s just a bonus really, because the sound this thing puts off is intoxicating.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

311-in-337 said:


> Yeah, the Borla exhaust is by far the most visually appealing exhaust for the TTRS IMO. The dual pipe symmetrical design and little machined accents really set it off. It’s just a bonus really, because the sound this thing puts off is intoxicating.


How do you see the exhaust from walking outside the car??


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Marty said:


> How do you see the exhaust from walking outside the car??



I see it all the time actually. 

Just walking up to it in a parking lot, it is quite visible. That and I have an ascending driveway into my garage, so I can see all the nifty underbits when parking my GTI or doing anything outside.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Or when someone follows from behind not too close, the exhaust is certainly visible - obviously not all of it of course.


----------

